# SAW: Spiral: Deutsche Trailer-Premiere zum kultigen Horror-Comeback



## Maci Naeem (18. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *SAW: Spiral: Deutsche Trailer-Premiere zum kultigen Horror-Comeback* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. Mai 2021)

Ach du meine Güte, lebt die Torture-Porn Serie immer noch?


----------



## aliendrohne (20. Mai 2021)

Sieht gut aus, dies mal eine deutlich hochwertige Hollywood Verfilmung?

Okay klingt gut, wenn es nicht ganz so krass wie das Original wird und in Richtung Thriller geht, wird es bestimmt ein Erfolg. Film SIEBEN lässt grüßen 

Der SAW Anfang wollte damals natürlich nur provozieren ...


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte, lebt die Torture-Porn Serie immer noch?


habe ich auch gedacht, aber nein ist eine Art Reboot oder Prequel. Bin gespannt.


----------

